# What are the Common Mistakes Expats made when moving to Mexico?



## tigernerve

TOP EXPAT MISTAKES IN MEXICO

What are the Common Mistakes Expats made when moving to Mexico?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Wishing people a happy new year and omitting the tilde.
Asking the sweet young grocery clerk, '¿tiene huevos?'
Stuff like that.


----------



## TundraGreen

tigernerve said:


> TOP EXPAT MISTAKES IN MEXICO
> 
> What are the Common Mistakes Expats made when moving to Mexico?


They write to this forum and ask questions that have been discussed hundreds of times without first reading to see if the answer is already out there.


----------



## joaquinx

Buying before renting.


----------



## pappabee

Thinking that they can live in Mexico the way the did in NOB at less money. Also not understanding that asking the same questions will get you the same answers or worse.


----------



## Isla Verde

Arriving with too much stuff and no knowledge of Spanish.


----------



## TundraGreen

Thinking it will be easy to find a job and support themselves.


----------



## Guest

Failing to get and then keep each and every receipt for anything and everything paid in MX for at least 10 years, expecially if paid in cash which is the norm for me. (it seems to be OK to throw out supermarket receipts after 2 years, as long as you have eaten and passed everything listed on that particular receipt). 

Even if you can no longer read the receipt, the inevitable result (a Mexican version of Murphy's Law) is that 3 days after you throw it out, you'll need it for something.


----------



## makaloco

Using electricity indiscriminately, without understanding the rate structure.
Gravitating to English-speaking service providers and getting ripped off.
Bringing a foreign-plated car without researching the implications.


----------



## DebMer

?Tiene leche? is another no-no. :laugh:



RVGRINGO said:


> Wishing people a happy new year and omitting the tilde.
> Asking the sweet young grocery clerk, '¿tiene huevos?'
> Stuff like that.


----------



## Isla Verde

GringoCArlos said:


> Failing to get and then keep each and every receipt for anything and everything paid in MX for at least 10 years, expecially if paid in cash which is the norm for me. (it seems to be OK to throw out supermarket receipts after 2 years, as long as you have eaten and passed everything listed on that particular receipt).
> 
> Even if you can no longer read the receipt, the inevitable result (a Mexican version of Murphy's Law) is that 3 days after you throw it out, you'll need it for something.


Why do you need to save receipts for such a long time? The only ones I keep (for a year) are things like utility bills.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If something is stolen, you'll need the receipt to prove you ever owned it.
If you own a home, you'll need a permanent residence visa and facturas for all improvements, appliances, etc., to prove 'cost basis' in order to reduce your profit from the sale and the heavy taxes on that profit.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> If something is stolen, you'll need the receipt to prove you ever owned it.
> If you own a home, you'll need a permanent residence visa and facturas for all improvements, appliances, etc., to prove 'cost basis' in order to reduce your profit from the sale and the heavy taxes on that profit.


If someone ever breaks in to my apartment, most of what they'll find is very old furniture belonging to my landlord, so no receipts available. Lots of books, which I doubt a thief would be interested in. And lots of artesanías, but nothing valuable. A thief might be interested in my fairly new printer/scanner, and I do have a receipt for that somewhere . . . 

I don't own a home here, so none of that applies to me. Wow, it is complicated to be a property owner in Mexico, or anywhere else, I guess.


----------



## pappabee

*Biggest Mistake*

Many of us have been giving tigernerve a hard way because of his question but, you know something? It might not be such a bad thing.

I suggest that each of us post the single biggest mistake that we made in the first year of moving to Mexico. I'd suggest that you don't list any specific companies or people but do list the city in which it happened. Let's try to keep it simple and not in attack mode please.


----------



## pappabee

pappabee said:


> Many of us have been giving tigernerve a hard way because of his question but, you know something? It might not be such a bad thing.
> 
> I suggest that each of us post the single biggest mistake that we made in the first year of moving to Mexico. I'd suggest that you don't list any specific companies or people but do list the city in which it happened. Let's try to keep it simple and not in attack mode please.


And I'll start. When we first moved to Ajijic we found that a 'bigbox store' was just down the street and we started to shop there all the time. Big mistake, the costs were to the moon and the quality of produce and deli were bad to worse. We now shop at the local stores or at the markets. Costs less and the quality is sooooooooo much better.


----------



## FHBOY

RVGRINGO said:


> Wishing people a happy new year and omitting the tilde.
> Asking the sweet young grocery clerk, '¿tiene huevos?'
> Stuff like that.


 You just gotta rub it in, don'cha, RV - Ñ Ñ Ñ naaah!


----------



## FHBOY

*Scan It*



Isla Verde said:


> Why do you need to save receipts for such a long time? The only ones I keep (for a year) are things like utility bills.


With the new receipts from thermal printers, they fade over time, right? I wonder if you scan them using some special software (currently advertised on NOB TV) if that would be acceptable, then file away the originals  

Or even just scan them and make a "Receipts" folder on your desk top, with sub-folders by year, category, etc. etc. and put the originals in your file cabinet. 

Too anal? Perhaps - and maybe a waste of time if the authorities won't accept scans.

:ranger: Hey, I may have discovered a cottage (hacienda) industry: Filing/Retieveing Receipts for Gringos. com.


----------



## elchante

i'm gonna go along with Pappabee on this one [although i live in a relatively non ****** village without a lot of expats but in an area popular with expats]: presuming that you need to shop at a big box store [i.e. walmart, costco] to buy the things you want and/or think you need. 

once i actually started spending more time at the local tianguis and/or abarrotes, i discovered that not only do they carry Mexican equivalents at a fraction of the cost....they often carry products from Costco with a slight markup. really much cheaper than driving to the Costco in Guadalajara.

also, presuming that words or phrases in Spanish are direct translations from English. my Spanish is still atrocious after four years, but it's made even worse by trying to translate word for word its English equivalent! simple example: trying to say "where is the milk, please?" in Spanish, i think, it ought to start with the "please", not with the question.


----------



## RPBHaas

RVGRINGO said:


> Wishing people a happy new year and omitting the tilde.
> Asking the sweet young grocery clerk, '¿tiene huevos?'
> Stuff like that.


That question should be part of a bilingual Master Card commercial, PRICELESS!!
I'm still laughing. I have done the same.


----------



## RPBHaas

pappabee said:


> Many of us have been giving tigernerve a hard way because of his question but, you know something? It might not be such a bad thing.
> 
> I suggest that each of us post the single biggest mistake that we made in the first year of moving to Mexico. I'd suggest that you don't list any specific companies or people but do list the city in which it happened. Let's try to keep it simple and not in attack mode please.


I first started coming to Monterrey, Mexico 13 years ago to facilitate the processing of H2B visas for my Mexican workers for my company in Texas. My biggest mistake/regret is not truly paying attention to the local customs. The reason being, 8 years later I own a Mexican startup company and have lived here for the past 4 years. I had to learn those local customs virtually from scratch and that can be a costly experience.
Switching to the receipt issue, I recommend to anyone with a FM3 to register with SAT for a firma electronica to obtain a RFC. When shopping at virtually any decent sized store, request a factura. These are the official invoices and are not store receipts printed on small printer ribbon paper and do not fade. These can also be requested from auto service repair stations, housing repair etc.


----------



## FHBOY

RPBHaas said:


> I first started coming to Monterrey, Mexico 13 years ago to facilitate the processing of H2B ... auto service repair stations, housing repair etc.


What does this mean? "...with SAT for a firma electronica to obtain a RFC. "


----------



## TundraGreen

RPBHaas said:


> ... Switching to the receipt issue, I recommend to anyone with a FM3 to register with SAT for a firma electronica to obtain a RFC. When shopping at virtually any decent sized store, request a factura. These are the official invoices and are not store receipts printed on small printer ribbon paper and do not fade. These can also be requested from auto service repair stations, housing repair etc.


You can get facturas from most any big chain store (if you have an RFC number). I found that if you ask for a factura at some smaller places they will change the price on you. I bought some furniture from a little place that made it. When I asked for a factura he said that it would add 15% to the cost. If you are working and being paid in pesos, then the facturas allow you to deduct those expenses from the taxes you pay. If you are not working for pesos, I am not sure what the value of the facturas is.


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> What does this mean? "...with SAT for a firma electronica to obtain a RFC. "


SAT is the Mexican equivalent of the IRS in the United States. It is the tax agency. Also referred to as Hacienda.
(Servicio de Administración Tributaria)

RFC is a tax id number somewhat like a Social Security Number in the US.
(Registro Federal de Contribuyentes)


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> If you are working and being paid in pesos, then the facturas allow you to deduct those expenses from the taxes you pay. If you are not working for pesos, I am not sure what the value of the facturas is.


I work free-lance for pesos but cannot deduct all my expenses from my monthly income. My accountant won't let me!


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> I work free-lance for pesos but cannot deduct all my expenses from my monthly income. My accountant won't let me!


Do you have facturas for them? I don't know about deducting all expenses, but having factured expenses certainly reduced my taxes.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Do you have facturas for them? I don't know about deducting all expenses, but having factured expenses certainly reduced my taxes.


When my accountant first started doing my taxes, he told me that as a teacher working at home, I could only legally deduct things like books, expenses related to my printer/scanner and computer, Telmex bill, and medical insurance. He said I could also deduct my rent since I teach at home, but my landlord would raise my rent if I insisted on a factura.


----------



## makaloco

TundraGreen said:


> I found that if you ask for a factura at some smaller places they will change the price on you. I bought some furniture from a little place that made it. When I asked for a factura he said that it would add 15% to the cost. If you are working and being paid in pesos, then the facturas allow you to deduct those expenses from the taxes you pay. If you are not working for pesos, I am not sure what the value of the facturas is.


If you sell your home, you can deduct your expenses for "attached" items from taxable income from the sale if you have the facturas. Cabinets and the like are deductible, but loose furniture isn't.

Facturas sometimes raise the price because the business owner has to pay IVA on the amount shown. Certain smaller business are exempt, though. I've seen signs in (e.g.) cell phone repair shops and the like saying that they're registered as a "pequeños contribuyentes" (small taxpayers) and don't issue facturas.

I was given an RFC number when I opened my bank account, even though it's not interest-bearing. It took me a couple of years to realize I had it, so I was using my contractor's during my home remodeling. Nobody seemed to mind that, even though I obviously wasn't the male Mexican whose name was on the account.


----------



## hando4949

A very common mistake is they leave there common sense at home, and take on the attitude that you have to do everything for me because I am from NOB, and I am better then you.
I know I will cop flack from this, but not coming from NOB or Mexico, talking to locals and just watching, I see it happen on a daily basis.


----------



## kcowan

I did not learn how to properly greet a Mexican friend until I had been here for 3 years. Now I do the handshake and the hug and things are much better. This is 2 males. For the females, I still am trying to learn the right approach.


----------



## TundraGreen

kcowan said:


> I did not learn how to properly greet a Mexican friend until I had been here for 3 years. Now I do the handshake and the hug and things are much better. This is 2 males. For the females, I still am trying to learn the right approach.


Yes, but which handshake. There is the traditional handshake much like the US and Europe, the more vertical handshake where you essentially grasp the other's thumb. Then there is the gentle fist bump. I use any of the three depending on whom I am greeting. For women it is either a traditional handshake or a hug and touch cheeks, depending on how well I know them.


----------



## trpt2345

kcowan said:


> I did not learn how to properly greet a Mexican friend until I had been here for 3 years. Now I do the handshake and the hug and things are much better. This is 2 males. For the females, I still am trying to learn the right approach.


So far it seems for females to be handshake followed by cheek kiss, but only one cheek, not two like the europeans. My wife has been very helpful in this area. It is absolutely essential to begin all interactions with some variant of buenas dias, buenas tardes, como esta.


----------



## TundraGreen

trpt2345 said:


> ... It is absolutely essential to begin all interactions with some variant of buenas dias, buenas tardes, como esta.


Very true. One day when I had only been in Mexico for a few months, I was late for a meeting. I found a taxi, and feeling rushed, I hopped in and immediately told the driver where I needed to go. The driver was very polite, acknowledged the destination, and drove off. After a minute or so the driver turned to me and said "Buenas tardes", with just enough sarcasm in his voice that it was clear he was giving me a lesson in proper manners in Mexico. He was friendly and not being obnoxious about it at all, but he made it very clear to me what the order of business should be. It was a lesson I have never forgotten. Since then it has become an ingrained habit to start every conversation with a greeting of some sort, rather than the US custom of immediately jumping into the conversation you want to have.


----------



## trpt2345

I will never forget the time (this was on a visit in the eighties, long before we moved here) that I ordered a "guachingada veracruzana" in a restaurant, causing the staff to nearly collapse with laughter.


----------



## DebMer

trpt2345 said:


> I will never forget the time (this was on a visit in the eighties, long before we moved here) that I ordered a "guachingada veracruzana" in a restaurant, causing the staff to nearly collapse with laughter.


 D'oh!


----------



## TundraGreen

trpt2345 said:


> I will never forget the time (this was on a visit in the eighties, long before we moved here) that I ordered a "guachingada veracruzana" in a restaurant, causing the staff to nearly collapse with laughter.


Okay I will confess my ignorance. I know why they were amused, because I understand "guachingada" without the "gua". But I have no idea what you were trying to order.


----------



## circle110

Something else I noticed that is different from US culture is that you greet someone with "buenas días/tardes/noches" multiple times in the same day if your paths cross more than once.

Usually in the US you greet someone once and your daily greeting quota is fulfilled with that person and if you see them again later a head nod of acknowledgement is enough. Not so in Mexico. At first I thought it was odd that the same person would greet me multiple times but then I realized that that is the norm and I was being a social clod by not doing the same.


----------



## RVGRINGO

TundraGreen said:


> Okay I will confess my ignorance. I know why they were amused, because I understand "guachingada" without the "gua". But I have no idea what you were trying to order.


Red snapper = guachinango; delicious deep fried 'entero' but still moist inside and served with a garlic sauce.


----------



## trpt2345

TundraGreen said:


> Okay I will confess my ignorance. I know why they were amused, because I understand "guachingada" without the "gua". But I have no idea what you were trying to order.



Guachinango veracruzana, red snapper in the style of veracruz, with green peppers, onions, tomato sauce and olives.


----------



## TundraGreen

trpt2345 said:


> Guachinango veracruzana, red snapper in the style of veracruz, with green peppers, onions, tomato sauce and olives.


Thanks.


----------



## circle110

That sounds delicious! I'm going to seek that out...


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you want the whole fish, fried & served with garlic sauce, it is usually on the menu as 'Guachinango dorado'; as in, fried golden brown.


----------



## trpt2345

RVGRINGO said:


> If you want the whole fish, fried & served with garlic sauce, it is usually on the menu as 'Guachinango dorado'; as in, fried golden brown.


 I had one once in Veracruz where they scored the sides of the fish and put slices of garlic in the cuts. One of the best thingsI've ever eaten. Along with octopus legs in garlic, oil and sliced ancho peppers which I've been able to approximate on my own. One of the things that attracted me to Mexico from the very get go (1985) was the quality and variety of cuisines, as I used to say you can eat your way from one end of the country to the other and be very happy. To me Mexico is on a par with Italy or Thailand or France for the variety, quality and freshness of what you eat. And any country that lets you take a two hour nap after lunch, that's civilization. We got caught up in heavy traffic at two this afternoon, people going home for siesta. The custom is still strong here in Morelia.


----------



## DebMer

trpt2345 said:


> And any country that lets you take a two hour nap after lunch, that's civilization. We got caught up in heavy traffic at two this afternoon, people going home for siesta. The custom is still strong here in Morelia.


This threw me for a loop at first when I lived in San Luis Potosi. I'd be trying to run to the store for something after lunch and realize everything was closed.


----------



## gringotim

What gets me, is when someone speaks to a Mexican, and the Mexican doesn't understand English, the person then thinks all they have to do is talk slower and/or louder. Carry a pocket dictionary, so you can at least look up a word, like if you are in a grocery store and you want to buy some crabs, you don't, for example, have to use a full sentence, so instead of trying to say , do you have crabs?, just saying "cangrejos" will usually get you pointed in the right direction, although it could also get you slapped.:welcome:


----------



## TundraGreen

gringotim said:


> What gets me, is when someone speaks to a Mexican, and the Mexican doesn't understand English, the person then thinks all they have to do is talk slower and/or louder. Carry a pocket dictionary, so you can at least look up a word, like if you are in a grocery store and you want to buy some crabs, you don't, for example, have to use a full sentence, so instead of trying to say , do you have crabs?, just saying "cangrejos" will usually get you pointed in the right direction, although it could also get you slapped.:welcome:


Another technique that I find handy when I don't know the word for something is to describe it. Works especially well for tools and parts but it does require that you speak a little Spanish. (Quiero una cosa para conectar dos tubos de cobre.)


----------



## sparks55

*Siesta*



DebMer said:


> This threw me for a loop at first when I lived in San Luis Potosi. I'd be trying to run to the store for something after lunch and realize everything was closed.


Lots of European countries do it. I was in Italy for 3 years and they do it to. Italians eat their biggest meal of the day at noon and need a 2 hour nap to recover. After siesta is when the night life begins tooo.


----------



## DebMer

sparks55 said:


> Lots of European countries do it. I was in Italy for 3 years and they do it to. Italians eat their biggest meal of the day at noon and need a 2 hour nap to recover. After siesta is when the night life begins tooo.


I wonder if Argentines nap after lunch. Someone I knew who visited Buenos Aires said they had dinner late into the night - sometimes midnight. Not sure I could adapt to that. I can't sleep during the day.


----------



## tigernerve

It does not appear that anyone naps in Chile during those hours, but I have seen in in French Guiana.


----------



## ohio3

makaloco said:


> Using electricity indiscriminately, without understanding the rate structure.
> Gravitating to English-speaking service providers and getting ripped off.
> Bringing a foreign-plated car without researching the implications.




Hello, I am new to all of this......
What is the charge for electricity? I have 3 small children and tend to use alot of it .....
So, we shouldn't bring our vechile with us?? 
Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen

ohio3 said:


> Hello, I am new to all of this......
> What is the charge for electricity? I have 3 small children and tend to use alot of it .....
> So, we shouldn't bring our vechile with us??
> Thanks


The rates for electricity usage are tiered. It is very cheap if you don't use much. Over the basic usage, the rate goes up slightly. Use more and there is another step where the rate is more than doubled. Finally, if you use a lot, there is a surcharge. The thresholds depend on the climate, in particular the high temperatures. In Guadalajara the rate structure is approx:
0 - 150 kwh about 0.7 pesos/kwh
150 - 300 about 0.8 
300 - 500 about 2.2 
over 500 a DAC surcharge

So it is very cheap, if you don't use much. If you use A/C and electric heaters and toasters and lots of appliances, it can get very expensive.

You can bring a vehicle. Just read up on the process. There is a lot of discussion in other threads here.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If, during your two years, you will drive your US plated car in and out of Mexico frequently, it will be a hassle with permits and fees, plus a few hundred dollars in deposits, which can easily be lost if you aren't careful.
With a 'Mexican' car, you don't have that problem driving between Mexico and the USA. However, you would have to sell it before a permanent move back to the USA. Permanent importation in either direction is not practical; often impossible.
Start learning Spanish now, or the kids will be way, way ahead of you within six months of your move.


----------



## circle110

Haven't we drifted way off topic here?

This used to be a pretty decent thread. Can't we take the discussion of the supposed jerks in PV to the private message world and let this thread be what it started out to be?


----------



## TundraGreen

circle110 said:


> Haven't we drifted way off topic here?


We have indeed. I have deleted all of the messages related to comments on the personal behavior of individuals. It is a violation of the rules. Please move on.

Some additional comments. For the benefit of those not following closely enough to read the deleted posts before they are deleted, someone made some disparaging remarks about a third party. The remarks were made in the spirit of warning people of a potential hazard. However, in a forum like this there is no opportunity for the disparaged person to respond. They may not even be aware of the remarks. Even if they responded, at best we would get into a he said/she said situation with no way to sort out the truth. For all we know, it is the disparager who has the problem rather than the disparaged. This is just not a good place to try to resolve disputes. Finally, there is a rule (#1) that we all agreed to when signing up that prohibits making disparaging comments about others. Consequently, all such posts were removed.


----------



## FHBOY

TundraGreen said:


> We have indeed. I have deleted all of the messages related to comments on the personal behavior of individuals. It is a violation of the rules. Please move on.


I totally agree - it my remarks strayed in that direction - lo siento.


----------



## NEDave

Tundra green, please don't ding my newbie status for asking a question about the topic that was just deleted! I will become an expat in a few years and need the forum! Thanks.


----------



## TundraGreen

NEDave said:


> Tundra green, please don't ding my newbie status for asking a question about the topic that was just deleted! I will become an expat in a few years and need the forum! Thanks.


No worries. You will be fine. There are no consequences to having a post deleted.


----------



## SwirlyGirl

*Tiene leche*



DebMer said:


> ?Tiene leche? is another no-no. :laugh:


Ok so explain to us stupid folks who don't know Spanish what this means? 
I did a google search and all I could come up with is /you are asking someone if they have milk? 

SG:confused2:


----------



## Isla Verde

SwirlyGirl said:


> Ok so explain to us stupid folks who don't know Spanish what this means?
> I did a google search and all I could come up with is /you are asking someone if they have milk?
> 
> SG:confused2:


I speak Spanish fluently and had no idea what it meant either. Here's what the Urban Dictionary has to say about it:

"Careful! It doesn't mean "got milk?" as in the ad campaign.

Nor does it mean "do you(the store) have milk? That's an American idiom.

To see if a shop with a Spanish-speaking proprietor has milk for sale, ask "Hay leche?" (aye LAY-chay?) "Hay," (pron. like long "I" in English") plus the word of which you seek, is very useful to ask: is it here? OR are they here?

If the person behind the counter is a pregnant female, asking "Tiene leche?" would mean "Do you have breast milk?" It implies that anyway if one is strictly literal.

Say "Hay leche?"
Customer, wanting a liter of milk: "Tiene leche?"

Clerk, a young pregnant women, blushes and says, "No se." (I don't know.)"

Here's the link to this very useful and unique online dictionary: Urban Dictionary, February 2: party pressure


----------



## TundraGreen

Spanish tends to opt toward the impersonal more than English. You don't break things, they break themselves. So in stores it is more polite to ask "Is there x?" rather than "Do you have x?". If there isn't any, you are not blaming them. It is just the way the world works. In the case of milk and eggs, this is an apparently an important distinction.


----------



## trpt2345

TundraGreen said:


> Spanish tends to opt toward the impersonal more than English. You don't break things, they break themselves. So in stores it is more polite to ask "Is there x?" rather than "Do you have x?". If there isn't any, you are not blaming them. It is just the way the world works. In the case of milk and eggs, this is an apparently an important distinction.


Yes, ¿tienes huevos? would be awkward.


----------



## whatcom

Is it permissible to ask "Where are the eggs?" or is that too presumtive?


----------



## circle110

I don't think "¿En donde se encuetra los huevos?" asked in a supermarket would raise too many eyebrows.

Mexicans live for the double entendre - men especially - and actively seek out ways to make comeback comments that twist what others say and make it naughty or they practice the art of inserting sly double entendres in what they say. If you're going to talk about "huevos" in any context you're stepping into that potential zone. Don't sweat it too much.

It's all good natured fun and they are not dissing you and they are not generally offended, unless they somehow sense that you truly mean to offend them. It's just a game that they have polished to an art form. I have sat at parties (alcohol seems to increase their desire to play) and watched some masters battling each other. It's good fun and I have started to participate at a super-novice level.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Oh yes! Newbies must also realize that referring to a person as 'gorda' or 'flaca' (fattie or skinny) is not an insult; simply an identifying characteristic no different than 'rubia' or 'morena' (blond or dark complected).


----------



## whatcom

circle110 said:


> I don't think "¿En donde se encuetra los huevos?" asked in a supermarket would raise too many eyebrows.
> 
> Mexicans live for the double entendre - men especially - and actively seek out ways to make comeback comments that twist what others say and make it naughty or they practice the art of inserting sly double entendres in what they say. If you're going to talk about "huevos" in any context you're stepping into that potential zone. Don't sweat it too much.
> 
> It's all good natured fun and they are not dissing you and they are not generally offended, unless they somehow sense that you truly mean to offend them. It's just a game that they have polished to an art form. I have sat at parties (alcohol seems to increase their desire to play) and watched some masters battling each other. It's good fun and I have started to participate at a super-novice level.


Yeah... (big grin) I remember that game from my days as a kid living in El Paso. 

The other thing I noticed, at least in the border area, is that Mexicans don't take offense if you're making a sincere effort to learn/use their language. They may laugh, in good fun, but they'll also help.

Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde

whatcom said:


> The other thing I noticed, at least in the border area, is that Mexicans don't take offense if you're making a sincere effort to learn/use their language. They may laugh, in good fun, but they'll also help.


I think that's true of most Mexicans. If you make an effort to speak Spanish, they're very pleased and will make every effort to understand what you're trying to say. However, unless the person you're talking to is a good friend, he may not want to correct any errors you may make, which can get in the way of improving your Spanish language skills.


----------



## circle110

Yes, I have found that if the errors are big, they may help you to correct it but if the errors are small they won't say anything.

If you think about it, most of us do the same thing with English. If we are speaking in English with a foreigner and they make minors errors, we ignore those little mistakes and chalk it up to their "accent". 

Arnold Schwarzenegger made a career out of his little errors!


----------



## TundraGreen

circle110 said:


> Yes, I have found that if the errors are big, they may help you to correct it but if the errors are small they won't say anything.
> 
> If you think about it, most of us do the same thing with English. If we are speaking in English with a foreigner and they make minors errors, we ignore those little mistakes and chalk it up to their "accent".
> 
> Arnold Schwarzenegger made a career out of his little errors!


If the errors are big, they help you correct them by not understanding what you are trying to say. I have one friend that corrects every minor error I make in Spanish and I correct every error he makes in English. But that is an agreement between us. I can't remember any other Mexican correcting my errors. Well, Spanish teachers do of course.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> If the errors are big, they help you correct them by not understanding what you are trying to say. I have one friend that corrects every minor error I make in Spanish and I correct every error he makes in English. But that is an agreement between us. I can't remember any other Mexican correcting my errors. Well, Spanish teachers do of course.


It's helpful to have one Mexican friend who will agree to correct your mistakes in Spanish. In general, Mexicans will be reluctant to point out mistakes - it's just not considered polite.


----------



## circle110

Isla Verde said:


> It's helpful to have one Mexican friend who will agree to correct your mistakes in Spanish. In general, Mexicans will be reluctant to point out mistakes - it's just not considered polite.


I don't think it would be considered polite in Anglo cultures either or really any culture (except maybe the French?).

I notice that Mexicans have a subtle way of helping, correcting you without actually pointing out your error. 

If you make a mistake they will repeat back what you said as if the are making sure they understood you (which may indeed be necessary) but they will correct your error when they repeat it. If you pay attention to them you will pick up on your mistake, with its correction, all done with social grace and no need for embarrassment. Smooth.


----------



## PieGrande

TundraGreen said:


> The rates for electricity usage are tiered. It is very cheap if you don't use much. Over the basic usage, the rate goes up slightly. Use more and there is another step where the rate is more than doubled. Finally, if you use a lot, there is a surcharge. The thresholds depend on the climate, in particular the high temperatures. In Guadalajara the rate structure is approx:
> 0 - 150 kwh about 0.7 pesos/kwh
> 150 - 300 about 0.8
> 300 - 500 about 2.2
> over 500 a DAC surcharge
> 
> So it is very cheap, if you don't use much. If you use A/C and electric heaters and toasters and lots of appliances, it can get very expensive.
> 
> You can bring a vehicle. Just read up on the process. There is a lot of discussion in other threads here.


Where I live, many people install more than one electrical meter. The DAC (increased rates system) is per meter, not per household use. So, if the company will install more than one meter, you can make drastic reductions on your electrical bill. Tell them you are going to rent an apartment.

Like most things, do not assume what works in one place will work elsewhere, though.

If you can get more than one meter, have one of those electric stove plugs installed on each meter, and halfway through the month, unplug the a/c and plug it on the other meter. There will be much less kwh usage above the DAC level.

Again, please check the legality of this for yourself. My advisors are Mexican, with the common disrespect for 'rules'. Your builder can tell you the story where you live.


----------



## Isla Verde

PieGrande said:


> Where I live, many people install more than one electrical meter. The DAC (increased rates system) is per meter, not per household use. So, if the company will install more than one meter, you can make drastic reductions on your electrical bill. Tell them you are going to rent an apartment.
> 
> Like most things, do not assume what works in one place will work elsewhere, though.
> 
> If you can get more than one meter, have one of those electric stove plugs installed on each meter, and halfway through the month, unplug the a/c and plug it on the other meter. There will be much less kwh usage above the DAC level.
> 
> Again, please check the legality of this for yourself. My advisors are Mexican, with the common disrespect for 'rules'. Your builder can tell you the story where you live.


This whole scheme sounds pretty "irregular" to me, but perhaps that's just my gringa way of looking at things!


----------



## kcowan

Our garage has its own meter and street address. We have our washer/dryer operating on it. Also DAC rates apply from watt one if you exceed the highest clip level for six months.


----------



## kcowan

Btw they say the glass broke itself so that no one is to blame and gordo people are referred to as gordito as a courtesy. All very polite.


----------



## lascasas

*Electricity Rates*



TundraGreen said:


> The rates for electricity usage are tiered. It is very cheap if you don't use much. Over the basic usage, the rate goes up slightly. Use more and there is another step where the rate is more than doubled. Finally, if you use a lot, there is a surcharge. The thresholds depend on the climate, in particular the high temperatures. In Guadalajara the rate structure is approx:
> 0 - 150 kwh about 0.7 pesos/kwh
> 150 - 300 about 0.8
> 300 - 500 about 2.2
> over 500 a DAC surcharge
> 
> So it is very cheap, if you don't use much. If you use A/C and electric heaters and toasters and lots of appliances, it can get very expensive.
> 
> You can bring a vehicle. Just read up on the process. There is a lot of discussion in other threads here.


Wow. Those rates sound high to me. I would fall in 300-500 kWh range. At 2.2 pesos per kWh, that's about 17 cents US at current exchange. Where I live in the U.S. now, I am paying 6.5 cents per kWh. Last month I used 419 kWh for a charge of $27.23 (this is just the commodity charge). To that is added the delivery charges, taxes, and other add-ons. Total charge was $56.08 Dlrs. Are there similar add-on charges in MX, or just the kWh charge? BTW, I use less elect than any of my coworkers by far, but it seems that in MX I would be on a high tier. However, I assume I would use less in MX, as where I live now I do use use AC at times, and off course forced air heat in the winter (gas, but requires some electric as well.

Pablo


----------



## sparks

Just got my bill and I used 481 KWs. Bill was $888 pesos for 2 months. There is only the IVA tax added to KW usage and IVA is 16%. My last bill was half that so will look for energy drains


----------



## sparks

*What are the Common Mistakes Expats make* which kinda got lost here

Needing to do things completely the northern way .... or even worse "the Jimmy way" like my Canadian neighbor. This guy stumbles from one fiasco to the next. I can't even start to go into the problems he's had because of his attitude ..... but please check most of your "my way or the highway" attitude at the border


----------



## lascasas

*Electricity Rates*



sparks said:


> Just got my bill and I used 481 KWs. Bill was $888 pesos for 2 months. There is only the IVA tax added to KW usage and IVA is 16%. My last bill was half that so will look for energy drains


Sparks: If you have the time can you tell me what your charge per kWh is? Are the rates the same everywhere in MX, or does it depend on the location, company, etc.
Was the IVA include in the $888 peso bill, or do you have to add that on?

I don't think I am hijacking this thread because one of the mistakes gringos make when moving to Mexico is thinking that everything is cheaper. That would be sweet.

Thanks. Pablo


----------



## sparks

There's only one company, CFE, and there are different zones in Mexico based on average temps. I'm in Zone 1B. IVA was included

basico 150w = .735
intermedio 150w = 1.233
excedente = 2.601


----------



## lascasas

*Electricity Rates*



sparks said:


> There's only one company, CFE, and there are different zones in Mexico based on average temps. I'm in Zone 1B. IVA was included
> 
> basico 150w = .735
> intermedio 150w = 1.233
> excedente = 2.601


Gracias!

Pablo


----------



## SwirlyGirl

I am in Quetetaro now from Michigan looking for a place to live and made the mistake of thinking I could find a place with Central Heat and a Bath Tub. Apparently, they are not common here. Who would have thought that, not me???


----------



## Isla Verde

SwirlyGirl said:


> I am in Quetetaro now from Michigan looking for a place to live and made the mistake of thinking I could find a place with Central Heat and a Bath Tub. Apparently, they are not common here. Who would have thought that, not me???


Central heating is almost non-existent in Mexico, and showers are the preferred way of getting washed. I don't think I've ever seen a bathtub in anyone's home.


----------



## Guest

Isla Verde said:


> Central heating is almost non-existent in Mexico, and showers are the preferred way of getting washed. I don't think I've ever seen a bathtub in anyone's home.


or those darned bidets ! One observation - I believe that many Mexican bathrooms, even in nice houses, may be among the smallest bathrooms in the world. If someone's building a house, a nice spot for a linen closet or a spot under a staircase becomes another bathroom !


----------



## kcowan

We have a bathtub jacuzzi jets in our MBR. Just a shower in the 2nd bathroom


----------



## kcowan

Btw CFE rates vary by state and even within a city. They also vary by season. Our current DAC rate is 2.91


----------



## tigernerve

Let's please try if we can to get back to the TOP MISTAKES TO AVOID WHEN ENTERING MEXICO.


----------



## tigernerve

COULD EVERYONE LIST THE TOP TEN MISTAKES THEY MADE WHEN MOVING TO MEXICO? 

And maybe we can vote together on the top ones and put them in order. Thank you everyone! 



Here's what I've gathered so far. Please reorganize the list if you feel it should be re-prioritized.

1. Not Studying Spanish 
(let's try to leave specific phrases and meanings in a different thread.)

2. Miscalculating the Cost of living in Mexico.

3. Under-estimating Customs Fees (Not having a receipt for everything)

4. Keep all your receipts. (both for entering Mexico with your belongings and in case of theft to prove to the police that what was stolen belongs to you.

5. Not studying the culture ( Refusing to kiss women on the cheek once, is like refusing to shake someone's hand. It's rude. This does not apply to strangers.)

6. Underestimating Electric Costs.

9. Not scheduling in the fact that everything is closed during noon.


There is also a list of 101 things about Mexico City that are very interesting at: 101 things about Mexico City | YMI Mexico

I have listed it below but maybe some folks can help me organize them.

1 There are 31 speed bumps between my house and my work.
2 You will get stood up. Bank on it.
3 If someone talks about “your house,” they are really talking about “their” house. (My house is your house)
4 The banks will be packed on the 15th and the 1st of the month.
5 If you don’t know what it is, don’t eat it.
6 Brain can be served in a tortilla.
7 Stomach can be served in a tortilla.
8 There are many different types of mole (a typical salsa). It takes a while to find one that you like.
9 There is no taco bell.
10 There are more people in the city at night.

12 Asking, how long will it take to get there is considered a stupid question.
13 Never say, just follow the green taxi.
14 Motorcycles don’t have to stay in a lane.
15 Car alarms are ignored. Always.
16 You can get your side view mirrors stolen off your car.
17 You might see cows in your front yard.
18 Dog poop happens.
19 Bus drivers are not afraid to hit you.
20 If you get there on time, you’re early.
21 The electricity can go out for no apparent reason.
22 You can buy almost anything on the side of the road.
23 Dogs are used as a house alarm.
24 Dogs bark at all hours.
25 There will be someone trying to give you a flyer at a speed bump.
26 You will tip someone everyday.
27 Clowns juggle at intersections.
28 Stores might be open at the time they say they are open, but probably not.
29 Nobody will leave a message on your answering machine.
30 Nothing ends on time.
31 You can get knock offs of just about everything.
32 Electronics are expensive.
33 Fruit is cheap.
34 If you miss your exit, you change your plans (usually).
35 The map book has over 200 pages (for the city).
36 If you ask for directions, chances are the person doesn’t know.
34 There’s one gas company…government owned pemex…no competition there.
35 The gas guy for your house may try to rip you off.
36 They paint lines on the street by hand.
37 McDonald’s has gigantic playgrounds.
38 Lunch is at 2 or 3 pm.
39 Customer service…what customer service?
40 Pizza has very little sauce (if any).
41 Movies are mostly in English with subtitles.
42 You should really only plan to get one thing done in a day.
43 If someone will be late or not show up to a meeting, they will probably not call you to tell you about it.
44 Stopping at a red light most of the time is optional.
45 There might be a pothole big enough to eat your car in your lane at any time.
46 The pedestrian does not have the right of way.
47 You will be offered just about any type of “fruit water.”
50 Smog (cough, cough) what smog?
51 You should get your car washed everyday like everyone else.
52 If someone thanks you by showing the back of their hand (in a sort of obscene way), it’s normal.
53 Don’t pronounce English words with an English accent or nobody will understand you. 54 For example, you must pronounce “hot dog” with a Spanish accent.
55 By the way, a hot dog is the full thing (dog, bun, ketchup, etc). A salchicha is just the hot dog and can be used as a pizza topping.
56 Ketchup goes on pizza.
57 Music can never be played too loud.
58 Stores hire dancing girls to promote their products.
59 The best way to park your car is backing it in.
60 A money loan to a friend should be seen as a gift.
61 You can get a piñata of whatever cartoon character you can imagine.
62 The word translated right now can mean anytime in the (maybe) future.
63 Cake can have the milk IN IT (and it’s good).
64 You can watch soccer 24 hours a day.
65 If you need to change lanes, just stick your arm out the window and the other person is obligated to let you in.
66 You can back up in your car even if there are people coming up behind you.
67 You can do just about anything in your car if you put on your flashers.
68 If you need windshield wipers, the best place to buy them is on the side of the road.
69 Hardly anything is open on Mondays.
70 You can get stuck in traffic going to the grocery store.
71 If you see traffic in an unusual spot, chances are there’s a traffic cop directing (creating) it.
72 Pretty much everyone has a cell phone.
73 If you call a cell phone, you pay for the call.
74 You get 100 outgoing calls per month on your home phone.
75 Traffic roundabouts are dangerous. You could get stuck in one all day.
76 You can get a pre-paid minutes card for your cell phone while waiting at an intersection.
77 In just about every parking lot, someone will ask you if you want your car washed, whether it needs it or not.
78 Parking is almost never free.
79 I hope you like mayonnaise. It will be loaded on your sandwich.
80 Left turns are usually a no-no. You must make a u-turn.
90 You better know how to parallel park.
91 You don’t walk on the sidewalk. You walk on the road.
92 Uneven pavement is a fact of life.
93 You can buy corn on the cob smothered with mayonnaise and chili powder.
94 Popcorn at the movies must be accompanied by hot salsa.
95 Japanese peanuts aren’t really from Japan (or are they?)
96 Lots of people wear suits and ties.
97 Pizza is 2 for 1 on Tuesday.
98 Movies are 2 for 1 on Wednesday.
99 Everything is “straight ahead” if you ask for directions.
100 The trunks of trees should be painted white…I think it has something to do with bugs.
101 If you see a cop with his lights on, it just means he’s patrolling the neighborhood. It’s not because you did something wrong.
102 You might get a receipt for the slip of toilet paper you buy at a public restroom.
103 Babies should be covered all the way pretty much at all times.
104 Children are not allowed to drink cold drinks or they will get sick.
105 Baby car seats are optional.
106 A traveling market can take up a whole street (and cause more traffic).
107 Coca Cola from a bottle goes great with tacos.
108 Grasshoppers can be eaten live.
109 You should sweep the street in front of your house everyday like everyone else.
110 The garbage men sit in the back of the truck and sort the trash.
111 Personal space doesn’t exist.
112 You can fit 15 people in a Volkswagen beetle.


----------



## sparks

>> > 9. Not scheduling in the fact that everything is closed during noon.

Noon is 2-4 BTW

All your other 8 issues are only the first logistical things you'll run into when you move here and actually the least important. After you've been here a year or more you will run into the important stuff like: what to do as a retired person, can you find friends, can you put up with the culture, did you make enough mistakes the first year that you can't recover, these old retired gringos here are as bad as the people I used to work with up-north .... and I can't find any English movie channels

Your Mexico City list is silly ... what can I say


----------



## Isla Verde

sparks;711959
All your other 8 issues are only the first logistical things you'll run into when you move here and actually the least important. After you've been here a year or more you will run into the important stuff like: what to do as a retired person said:


> Sparks, you're assuming that tigernerve is an "old retired ******", which may not be the case. Another point to consider: I guess I'm "old" but I´m not entirely retired and none of the ****** friends I have here are old or retired.


----------



## makaloco

My #1 in the mistake category would be arriving with an inflated sense of self-importance and entitlement. Just about everything else is likely to be forgiven, even if it costs you money or makes people laugh at you.


----------



## FHBOY

tigernerve said:


> COULD EVERYONE LIST THE TOP TEN MISTAKES THEY MADE WHEN MOVING TO MEXICO? ...112 You can fit 15 people in a Volkswagen beetle.


It may be silly, but it made me laugh and a sense of humor is one of the best things to have, to leave it behind WOULD be a biiiig mistake!


----------



## tigernerve

Should I place "Do not drink the water" to the top of the list? What do you say?


----------



## Isla Verde

tigernerve said:


> Should I place "Do not drink the water" to the top of the list? What do you say?


That's a good idea, though I must confess that I often boil water from the tap to make tea and coffee, without having suffered any ill effects for several years.


----------



## Guest

I'm not as old as dirt but am retired. I have spoken briefly with only 4 gringos face to face here in Mexico in 5+ years. None are friends or even acquaintances. I do have good friends in 4 other countries that I regularly speak with via Skype. I have several good friends here in MX who all grew up in this area.

I use tap water supplied by the city for almost everything, rinse and sometimes peel but don't disinfect any vegetables or fruit I eat, brush my teeth in it and have even occasionally drank it, with no ill effects to date. 

Guess it depends on who is supplying your water and a bit of luck. I'm not sure what the difference is in the water I buy in garrafones other than a bit of additional filtration. Just yesterday, I saw a pipa ( a water tanker truck) with "Agua Potable" stenciled on his tank, stopped along the highway and the jerk was filling his truck up from an irrigation canal. (true story)


----------



## Isla Verde

GringoCArlos said:


> . . . rinse and sometimes peel but don't disinfect any vegetables or fruit I eat, brush my teeth in it and have even occasionally drank it, with no ill effects to date.


Me too.


----------



## DebMer

My story is the opposite. I got cocky after my first year in Mexico and began to drink the tap water and eat at certain puestos of ill repute. Several months later my belly looked like a kid on a World Vision commercial - all bloated, and with terrible pain. Went to the doctor and was prescribed two rounds of several purgantes. I saw clearly in the sanitario the results of my carelessness.  I felt pretty foolish after that, thinking I could get away with what the locals didn't even do.

(Also a true story.  )


----------



## Isla Verde

DebMer said:


> My story is the opposite. I got cocky after my first year in Mexico and began to drink the tap water and eat at certain puestos of ill repute. Several months later my belly looked like a kid on a World Vision commercial - all bloated, and with terrible pain. Went to the doctor and was prescribed two rounds of several purgantes. I saw clearly in the sanitario the results of my carelessness.  I felt pretty foolish after that, thinking I could get away with what the locals didn't even do.
> 
> (Also a true story.  )


I hope your tummy is all better by now. It's best to follow what sensible locals do. It's ok to eat at taco stands, et al. Just check to make sure that the people running it follow certain standards of cleanliness. If a place has been in business for years and has lots of satisfied customers, then it's a good bet that you can eat there safely. Of course, no matter how careful you are, every now and then you may get a slight case of _turista_. I always keep some Lomotil in my medicine chest _por si acaso._


----------



## DebMer

I can't say I was fully restored to digestive perfection, but for the most part, yeah. I think it was taking double doses of two strong medications that actually did the lasting damage. I had pretty bad gastritis for a while (damage to the stomach lining), and pain in my lower gut when I applied pressure. Nowadays I only have stomach and gut pain if I'm in a bad food phase (i.e. too much sugar). 



Isla Verde said:


> I hope your tummy is all better by now. It's best to follow what sensible locals do. It's ok to eat at taco stands, et al. Just check to make sure that the people running it follow certain standards of cleanliness. If a place has been in business for years and has lots of satisfied customers, then it's a good bet that you can eat there safely. Of course, no matter how careful you are, every now and then you may get a slight case of _turista_. I always keep some Lomotil in my medicine chest _por si acaso._


----------



## trpt2345

tigernerve said:


> COULD EVERYONE LIST THE TOP TEN MISTAKES THEY MADE WHEN MOVING TO MEXICO?
> 
> And maybe we can vote together on the top ones and put them in order. Thank you everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I've gathered so far. Please reorganize the list if you feel it should be re-prioritized.
> 
> 1. Not Studying Spanish
> (let's try to leave specific phrases and meanings in a different thread.)
> 
> 2. Miscalculating the Cost of living in Mexico.
> 
> 3. Under-estimating Customs Fees (Not having a receipt for everything)
> 
> 4. Keep all your receipts. (both for entering Mexico with your belongings and in case of theft to prove to the police that what was stolen belongs to you.
> 
> 5. Not studying the culture ( Refusing to kiss women on the cheek once, is like refusing to shake someone's hand. It's rude. This does not apply to strangers.)
> 
> 6. Underestimating Electric Costs.
> 
> 9. Not scheduling in the fact that everything is closed during noon.
> 
> 
> There is also a list of 101 things about Mexico City that are very interesting at: 101 things about Mexico City | YMI Mexico
> 
> I have listed it below but maybe some folks can help me organize them.
> 
> 1 There are 31 speed bumps between my house and my work.
> 2 You will get stood up. Bank on it.
> 3 If someone talks about “your house,” they are really talking about “their” house. (My house is your house)
> 4 The banks will be packed on the 15th and the 1st of the month.
> 5 If you don’t know what it is, don’t eat it.
> 6 Brain can be served in a tortilla.
> 7 Stomach can be served in a tortilla.
> 8 There are many different types of mole (a typical salsa). It takes a while to find one that you like.
> 9 There is no taco bell.
> 10 There are more people in the city at night.
> 
> 12 Asking, how long will it take to get there is considered a stupid question.
> 13 Never say, just follow the green taxi.
> 14 Motorcycles don’t have to stay in a lane.
> 15 Car alarms are ignored. Always.
> 16 You can get your side view mirrors stolen off your car.
> 17 You might see cows in your front yard.
> 18 Dog poop happens.
> 19 Bus drivers are not afraid to hit you.
> 20 If you get there on time, you’re early.
> 21 The electricity can go out for no apparent reason.
> 22 You can buy almost anything on the side of the road.
> 23 Dogs are used as a house alarm.
> 24 Dogs bark at all hours.
> 25 There will be someone trying to give you a flyer at a speed bump.
> 26 You will tip someone everyday.
> 27 Clowns juggle at intersections.
> 28 Stores might be open at the time they say they are open, but probably not.
> 29 Nobody will leave a message on your answering machine.
> 30 Nothing ends on time.
> 31 You can get knock offs of just about everything.
> 32 Electronics are expensive.
> 33 Fruit is cheap.
> 34 If you miss your exit, you change your plans (usually).
> 35 The map book has over 200 pages (for the city).
> 36 If you ask for directions, chances are the person doesn’t know.
> 34 There’s one gas company…government owned pemex…no competition there.
> 35 The gas guy for your house may try to rip you off.
> 36 They paint lines on the street by hand.
> 37 McDonald’s has gigantic playgrounds.
> 38 Lunch is at 2 or 3 pm.
> 39 Customer service…what customer service?
> 40 Pizza has very little sauce (if any).
> 41 Movies are mostly in English with subtitles.
> 42 You should really only plan to get one thing done in a day.
> 43 If someone will be late or not show up to a meeting, they will probably not call you to tell you about it.
> 44 Stopping at a red light most of the time is optional.
> 45 There might be a pothole big enough to eat your car in your lane at any time.
> 46 The pedestrian does not have the right of way.
> 47 You will be offered just about any type of “fruit water.”
> 50 Smog (cough, cough) what smog?
> 51 You should get your car washed everyday like everyone else.
> 52 If someone thanks you by showing the back of their hand (in a sort of obscene way), it’s normal.
> 53 Don’t pronounce English words with an English accent or nobody will understand you. 54 For example, you must pronounce “hot dog” with a Spanish accent.
> 55 By the way, a hot dog is the full thing (dog, bun, ketchup, etc). A salchicha is just the hot dog and can be used as a pizza topping.
> 56 Ketchup goes on pizza.
> 57 Music can never be played too loud.
> 58 Stores hire dancing girls to promote their products.
> 59 The best way to park your car is backing it in.
> 60 A money loan to a friend should be seen as a gift.
> 61 You can get a piñata of whatever cartoon character you can imagine.
> 62 The word translated right now can mean anytime in the (maybe) future.
> 63 Cake can have the milk IN IT (and it’s good).
> 64 You can watch soccer 24 hours a day.
> 65 If you need to change lanes, just stick your arm out the window and the other person is obligated to let you in.
> 66 You can back up in your car even if there are people coming up behind you.
> 67 You can do just about anything in your car if you put on your flashers.
> 68 If you need windshield wipers, the best place to buy them is on the side of the road.
> 69 Hardly anything is open on Mondays.
> 70 You can get stuck in traffic going to the grocery store.
> 71 If you see traffic in an unusual spot, chances are there’s a traffic cop directing (creating) it.
> 72 Pretty much everyone has a cell phone.
> 73 If you call a cell phone, you pay for the call.
> 74 You get 100 outgoing calls per month on your home phone.
> 75 Traffic roundabouts are dangerous. You could get stuck in one all day.
> 76 You can get a pre-paid minutes card for your cell phone while waiting at an intersection.
> 77 In just about every parking lot, someone will ask you if you want your car washed, whether it needs it or not.
> 78 Parking is almost never free.
> 79 I hope you like mayonnaise. It will be loaded on your sandwich.
> 80 Left turns are usually a no-no. You must make a u-turn.
> 90 You better know how to parallel park.
> 91 You don’t walk on the sidewalk. You walk on the road.
> 92 Uneven pavement is a fact of life.
> 93 You can buy corn on the cob smothered with mayonnaise and chili powder.
> 94 Popcorn at the movies must be accompanied by hot salsa.
> 95 Japanese peanuts aren’t really from Japan (or are they?)
> 96 Lots of people wear suits and ties.
> 97 Pizza is 2 for 1 on Tuesday.
> 98 Movies are 2 for 1 on Wednesday.
> 99 Everything is “straight ahead” if you ask for directions.
> 100 The trunks of trees should be painted white…I think it has something to do with bugs.
> 101 If you see a cop with his lights on, it just means he’s patrolling the neighborhood. It’s not because you did something wrong.
> 102 You might get a receipt for the slip of toilet paper you buy at a public restroom.
> 103 Babies should be covered all the way pretty much at all times.
> 104 Children are not allowed to drink cold drinks or they will get sick.
> 105 Baby car seats are optional.
> 106 A traveling market can take up a whole street (and cause more traffic).
> 107 Coca Cola from a bottle goes great with tacos.
> 108 Grasshoppers can be eaten live.
> 109 You should sweep the street in front of your house everyday like everyone else.
> 110 The garbage men sit in the back of the truck and sort the trash.
> 111 Personal space doesn’t exist.
> 112 You can fit 15 people in a Volkswagen beetle.


There are nuggets of truth there which make me really laugh. Yes indeed, produce is cheap and electricity expensive. There's no telling how long a trip will take, but even if it is longer than expected you probably won't be late. Cold causes diseases. Cops just like to advertise the facts that they're cops by using their mars lights all the time. Popcorn at the movies is not just salsa but salsa buffalo. And at any given time there are eight soccer games on TV. And twenty on Sunday.


----------



## GRINGOMAC

I really enjoyed your list especially the numbers, looks like the '80's were forgettable for you too!

Just kidding,

Thanks for putting together





tigernerve said:


> COULD EVERYONE LIST THE TOP TEN MISTAKES THEY MADE WHEN MOVING TO MEXICO?
> 
> And maybe we can vote together on the top ones and put them in order. Thank you everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I've gathered so far. Please reorganize the list if you feel it should be re-prioritized.
> 
> 1. Not Studying Spanish
> (let's try to leave specific phrases and meanings in a different thread.)
> 
> 2. Miscalculating the Cost of living in Mexico.
> 
> 3. Under-estimating Customs Fees (Not having a receipt for everything)
> 
> 4. Keep all your receipts. (both for entering Mexico with your belongings and in case of theft to prove to the police that what was stolen belongs to you.
> 
> 5. Not studying the culture ( Refusing to kiss women on the cheek once, is like refusing to shake someone's hand. It's rude. This does not apply to strangers.)
> 
> 6. Underestimating Electric Costs.
> 
> 9. Not scheduling in the fact that everything is closed during noon.
> 
> 
> There is also a list of 101 things about Mexico City that are very interesting at: 101 things about Mexico City | YMI Mexico
> 
> I have listed it below but maybe some folks can help me organize them.
> 
> 1 There are 31 speed bumps between my house and my work.
> 2 You will get stood up. Bank on it.
> 3 If someone talks about “your house,” they are really talking about “their” house. (My house is your house)
> 4 The banks will be packed on the 15th and the 1st of the month.
> 5 If you don’t know what it is, don’t eat it.
> 6 Brain can be served in a tortilla.
> 7 Stomach can be served in a tortilla.
> 8 There are many different types of mole (a typical salsa). It takes a while to find one that you like.
> 9 There is no taco bell.
> 10 There are more people in the city at night.
> 
> 12 Asking, how long will it take to get there is considered a stupid question.
> 13 Never say, just follow the green taxi.
> 14 Motorcycles don’t have to stay in a lane.
> 15 Car alarms are ignored. Always.
> 16 You can get your side view mirrors stolen off your car.
> 17 You might see cows in your front yard.
> 18 Dog poop happens.
> 19 Bus drivers are not afraid to hit you.
> 20 If you get there on time, you’re early.
> 21 The electricity can go out for no apparent reason.
> 22 You can buy almost anything on the side of the road.
> 23 Dogs are used as a house alarm.
> 24 Dogs bark at all hours.
> 25 There will be someone trying to give you a flyer at a speed bump.
> 26 You will tip someone everyday.
> 27 Clowns juggle at intersections.
> 28 Stores might be open at the time they say they are open, but probably not.
> 29 Nobody will leave a message on your answering machine.
> 30 Nothing ends on time.
> 31 You can get knock offs of just about everything.
> 32 Electronics are expensive.
> 33 Fruit is cheap.
> 34 If you miss your exit, you change your plans (usually).
> 35 The map book has over 200 pages (for the city).
> 36 If you ask for directions, chances are the person doesn’t know.
> 34 There’s one gas company…government owned pemex…no competition there.
> 35 The gas guy for your house may try to rip you off.
> 36 They paint lines on the street by hand.
> 37 McDonald’s has gigantic playgrounds.
> 38 Lunch is at 2 or 3 pm.
> 39 Customer service…what customer service?
> 40 Pizza has very little sauce (if any).
> 41 Movies are mostly in English with subtitles.
> 42 You should really only plan to get one thing done in a day.
> 43 If someone will be late or not show up to a meeting, they will probably not call you to tell you about it.
> 44 Stopping at a red light most of the time is optional.
> 45 There might be a pothole big enough to eat your car in your lane at any time.
> 46 The pedestrian does not have the right of way.
> 47 You will be offered just about any type of “fruit water.”
> 50 Smog (cough, cough) what smog?
> 51 You should get your car washed everyday like everyone else.
> 52 If someone thanks you by showing the back of their hand (in a sort of obscene way), it’s normal.
> 53 Don’t pronounce English words with an English accent or nobody will understand you. 54 For example, you must pronounce “hot dog” with a Spanish accent.
> 55 By the way, a hot dog is the full thing (dog, bun, ketchup, etc). A salchicha is just the hot dog and can be used as a pizza topping.
> 56 Ketchup goes on pizza.
> 57 Music can never be played too loud.
> 58 Stores hire dancing girls to promote their products.
> 59 The best way to park your car is backing it in.
> 60 A money loan to a friend should be seen as a gift.
> 61 You can get a piñata of whatever cartoon character you can imagine.
> 62 The word translated right now can mean anytime in the (maybe) future.
> 63 Cake can have the milk IN IT (and it’s good).
> 64 You can watch soccer 24 hours a day.
> 65 If you need to change lanes, just stick your arm out the window and the other person is obligated to let you in.
> 66 You can back up in your car even if there are people coming up behind you.
> 67 You can do just about anything in your car if you put on your flashers.
> 68 If you need windshield wipers, the best place to buy them is on the side of the road.
> 69 Hardly anything is open on Mondays.
> 70 You can get stuck in traffic going to the grocery store.
> 71 If you see traffic in an unusual spot, chances are there’s a traffic cop directing (creating) it.
> 72 Pretty much everyone has a cell phone.
> 73 If you call a cell phone, you pay for the call.
> 74 You get 100 outgoing calls per month on your home phone.
> 75 Traffic roundabouts are dangerous. You could get stuck in one all day.
> 76 You can get a pre-paid minutes card for your cell phone while waiting at an intersection.
> 77 In just about every parking lot, someone will ask you if you want your car washed, whether it needs it or not.
> 78 Parking is almost never free.
> 79 I hope you like mayonnaise. It will be loaded on your sandwich.
> 80 Left turns are usually a no-no. You must make a u-turn.
> 90 You better know how to parallel park.
> 91 You don’t walk on the sidewalk. You walk on the road.
> 92 Uneven pavement is a fact of life.
> 93 You can buy corn on the cob smothered with mayonnaise and chili powder.
> 94 Popcorn at the movies must be accompanied by hot salsa.
> 95 Japanese peanuts aren’t really from Japan (or are they?)
> 96 Lots of people wear suits and ties.
> 97 Pizza is 2 for 1 on Tuesday.
> 98 Movies are 2 for 1 on Wednesday.
> 99 Everything is “straight ahead” if you ask for directions.
> 100 The trunks of trees should be painted white…I think it has something to do with bugs.
> 101 If you see a cop with his lights on, it just means he’s patrolling the neighborhood. It’s not because you did something wrong.
> 102 You might get a receipt for the slip of toilet paper you buy at a public restroom.
> 103 Babies should be covered all the way pretty much at all times.
> 104 Children are not allowed to drink cold drinks or they will get sick.
> 105 Baby car seats are optional.
> 106 A traveling market can take up a whole street (and cause more traffic).
> 107 Coca Cola from a bottle goes great with tacos.
> 108 Grasshoppers can be eaten live.
> 109 You should sweep the street in front of your house everyday like everyone else.
> 110 The garbage men sit in the back of the truck and sort the trash.
> 111 Personal space doesn’t exist.
> 112 You can fit 15 people in a Volkswagen beetle.


----------

